# Frost Advisory



## Greg (May 10, 2009)

Normally, I'd be like, "hell yeah," but we just spent a bunch of coin and spent a lot of time planting a bunch of annuals today. Lots of our frost susceptible perennials have also started to grow. :evil:


----------



## severine (May 10, 2009)

Zone 5, Greg. Not safe to plant annuals until around Memorial Day.

One of the few things I retained from the 3 years I worked for White Flower Farm.


----------



## hammer (May 11, 2009)

Does this mean the forum color might get changed back to blue?


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 11, 2009)

severine said:


> Zone 5, Greg. Not safe to plant annuals until around Memorial Day.
> 
> One of the few things I retained from the 3 years I worked for White Flower Farm.



Right on Target  and up here maybe middle of June  ---- hey u never know !


----------



## Greg (May 11, 2009)

severine said:


> Zone 5, Greg. Not safe to plant annuals until around Memorial Day.
> 
> One of the few things I retained from the 3 years I worked for White Flower Farm.



I'm actually zone 6, but yeah, memorial day is probably safer. Usually May 15 is fine and I figured we were close enough, but didn't check the weather this weekend....


----------



## severine (May 11, 2009)

Greg said:


> I'm actually zone 6, but yeah, memorial day is probably safer. Usually May 15 is fine and I figured we were close enough, but didn't check the weather this weekend....


Torrington is zone 5. So is Harwinton but Burlington is 6. You're right on the border.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 11, 2009)

hammer said:


> Does this mean the forum color might get changed back to blue?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 11, 2009)

We've had frost down here in Pennsyltucky has late as May 25th...

anyway I never thought of hardcore bumper and m-biker Greg as a gardener..nice to see he hasn't lost his feminine side..


----------



## Vortex (May 11, 2009)

I love gardening and putting out shubs, flowers. hanging plants.   I think i spent close to $300 at lowes over the weekend.  Probably another $100 at Walmart. Patch seeding the lawn as well..  Your post suggest you do not own a home. GSS.  Taking pride in ones yard has no gender  sides.  Go back to the Ct ski and mogul threads.


----------



## hammer (May 11, 2009)

Bob R said:


> Patch seeding the lawn as well.


Have you had much success seeding the lawn this time of the year?  The usual recommendation is to seed in the early fall or the early spring (just after the weather gets warm enough).

If gardening isn't enough of a "man word" then you can call it "yard work"...in any case it's not something I'm fond of doing but I do like it when I've accomplished a yard project.


----------



## Vortex (May 11, 2009)

I have had no luck no matter when I do it.  My neighborhood is close to the river and the highway.  When the Everett turnpike was put in all the sand from the road was dumped along the River and our section of homes went up.

 Too much sand. 

 I had 6 inches or loam put in and then seeded. It took so so in  most of the areas.   Where it did not take,,,,. I had the sod strips brought in. I  installed it 
 All of it  died.  Finally I saw I had Grubs.  I have been working on that.  I did re-seed the lawn in the fall.  Just the patch near the road" that gets salt from the plow trucks and Grubs keep coming back"  is winning the battle against me..  I tried the stuff that has the fertilzer, mulch and seed all in one this time.  sand castles against the tide.:grin:

Flowers, plants, shrubs all look good.:grin:  

Either way puttering  "gardening" in the yard usually gives quick satifaction for the effort you put in.


----------



## Greg (May 11, 2009)

Bob R said:


> Too much sand.



You probably have some bad ass hydrangeas though!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 11, 2009)

Bob R said:


> I love gardening and putting out shubs, flowers. hanging plants.   I think i spent close to $300 at lowes over the weekend.  Probably another $100 at Walmart. Patch seeding the lawn as well..  Your post suggest you do not own a home. GSS.  Taking pride in ones yard has no gender  sides.  Go back to the Ct ski and mogul threads.



No I don't own a home and I'm not into gardening and stuff..I've never cared for yardwork so I'm not buying a house until I can afford to hire someone to take care of that sort of thing,


----------



## Vortex (May 11, 2009)

A condo may be a nice option. They have condo full houses part of communites.  Ie your own home, but all the yard work is done by others.  Does not have to be a town house or Garden style.  ie detached..  I should have put a  after my post before. My point is, like cooking , gardening can be fun for both sexes.  I spent all weekend on yard work and then cooked a feast for mother's day and had a blast.  Tired, but fun.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 11, 2009)

Bob R said:


> A condo may be a nice option. They have condo full houses part of communites.  Ie your own home, but all the yard work is done by others.  Does not have to be a town house or Garden style.  ie detached..  I should have put a  after my post before. My point is, like cooking , gardening can be fun for both sexes.  I spent all weekend on yard work and then cooked a feast for mother's day and had a blast.  Tired, but fun.



Awesome!!!!  You growing anything besides flowers??


----------



## Vortex (May 11, 2009)

No cash crops.  Vege's go in soon.  A few things can handle the weather .I do not touch the Vege Garden.   I'm allowed to water the Garden thzt is it.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 11, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Awesome!!!!  You growing anything besides flowers??


I grow basil and oregano in the summer...thinking about expanding on that this year.

Last year I grew Rosemary, but hardly ever used it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 11, 2009)

Bob R said:


> No cash crops.  Vege's go in soon.  A few things can handle the weather .I do not touch the Vege Garden.   I'm allowed to water the Garden thzt is it.



I'm too paranoid to grow cash crops..anyway no diss on gardeners..I was just goofing on Greg..whose a great guy..so Greg how about GSS for staff in 2010???


----------



## Vortex (May 11, 2009)

You can moderate all the Ct and Mogul threads.  Well seems like you have a comment on all of them anyway.  I read a few today to keep up.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 11, 2009)

Bob R said:


> You can moderate all the Ct and Mogul threads.  Well seems like you have a comment on all of them anyway.  I read a few today to keep up.



I'll moderate all the threads cause I read them all..I used to skip the bike threads but they go off topic into funnyville as well.,,


----------



## drjeff (May 11, 2009)

Just dug 2 new garden beds yesterday,  compost/soil mixture being picked up from my local dairy farm later this week.  Put the INDOOR started seedlings in the new beds probably in 10 days or so.  Still sore from the BIG rock that I unearthed in one of the garden sites and subsequently had to beat with a sledge hammer to knock enough off the the top of the rock to get the garden where my wife wanted it   Heck, if I hadn't already taken up a bunch of sod all around where the rock was, that garden bed would be in a new location of the back yard!

Should be frost safe by the 20th I recon!


----------



## AMAC2233 (May 11, 2009)

we haven't had a frost here since March 25 according to the Globe


----------



## Greg (May 18, 2009)

Frickin' *freeze *warning tonight. :-?


----------



## dmc (May 18, 2009)

frost here last night...  We can't plant until June..


----------



## Vortex (May 18, 2009)

We are expecting a frost tonight.


----------



## severine (May 18, 2009)

We turned the furnace off at the beginning of the month. It's a bit chilly here this morning.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 18, 2009)

it was pretty nasty here  all weekend  but last nite   furnace came on couple of times  been using gas fireplace all weekend


----------



## bvibert (May 18, 2009)

severine said:


> We turned the furnace off at the beginning of the month. It's a bit chilly here this morning.



Throw on another sweater.  It's not going back on until December.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 18, 2009)

Greg said:


> Frickin' *freeze *warning tonight. :-?




Hopefully it happens..it's supposed to go down into the upper 20s here..freaking plants are bad for my allergies..hopefully some flowers turn black..for real...every year around this time I hope that summer doesn't happen...


----------



## Greg (May 18, 2009)

My neighbors might think I'm mentally ill, but I have various beach towels, blankets and tarps covering things. :lol: I even have a random kid pail over a few things.  I might be nuts, but I'm going to have the sickest hydrangeas in NW CT this summer... :lol: :dunce:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 18, 2009)

are you ready for the big bad frost!!!!...I have my windows open to cool my place down even more because it might get hot this summer...JEA!!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (May 18, 2009)

If Greg see's frost, we'll go back to the blue, right???


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 18, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> If Greg see's frost, we'll go back to the blue, right???



I'm hoping but I think frost only plays a role in the background color in the fall..I could be wrong though and if that's the case..Marc will have to sacrifice a goat..


----------



## billski (May 18, 2009)

It's kinda funny, the north country does NOT have a frost/freeze warning.  That's because the growing season has  _not started_ there yet!

Warp, birthday boy, you shouldn't plant until July 4th!   For the rest of us, Memorial Day. The other funny thing is that most people don't bother planing things like tomatoes because it takes too long for them to ripen, and the "first frost" happens too soon.


----------



## billski (May 18, 2009)

this is SOOOOO LAME:

"
PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A FROST ADVISORY IS ISSUED WHEN FROST IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP
DURING THE GROWING SEASON.  THOSE WITH AGRICULTURAL INTERESTS ARE
ADVISED TO HARVEST OR PROTECT TENDER VEGETATION. ALSO...POTTED
PLANTS NORMALLY LEFT OUTDOORS SHOULD BE COVERED OR BROUGHT INSIDE"

I want the winter storm warnings back.  Life-threatening, school closing, road blocking mutha snowstorms.  Now that's exciting!

AWAY FROM THE COLD.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 18, 2009)

billski said:


> this is SOOOOO LAME:
> 
> "
> PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...
> ...


yeah, really


----------



## 2knees (May 18, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> We've had frost down here in Pennsyltucky has late as May 25th...
> 
> anyway I never thought of hardcore bumper and m-biker Greg as a gardener..nice to see he hasn't lost his feminine side..




lol, i know you're just being you, but if you cant take pride in your own backyard then what does it say about you?  I love my backyard in the spring and early summer.  Lawn is still lush, the flowers in full bloom against the backdrop of my lemon yellow garage.  the hythenthesis in full bloom.  (yeah i messed up the spelling).  i can go out in the early morning, barefoot, and run with the feel of the dew against my freshly manicured toes......  

ahhhh spring


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 18, 2009)

2knees said:


> lol, i know you're just being you, but if you cant take pride in your own backyard then what does it say about you?  I love my backyard in the spring and early summer.  Lawn is still lush, the flowers in full bloom against the backdrop of my lemon yellow garage.  the hythenthesis in full bloom.  (yeah i messed up the spelling).  i can go out in the early morning, barefoot, and run with the feel of the dew against my freshly manicured toes......
> 
> ahhhh spring



bugs and poisen ivy..I'll take all the leaves brown and the sky gray..


----------



## ERJ-145CA (May 18, 2009)

It's 38 right now at my place and forecast to go down to 34.  Nice.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 19, 2009)

billski said:


> It's kinda funny, the north country does NOT have a frost/freeze warning.  That's because the growing season has  _not started_ there yet!
> 
> Warp, birthday boy, you shouldn't plant until July 4th!   For the rest of us, Memorial Day. The other funny thing is that most people don't bother planing things like tomatoes because it takes too long for them to ripen, and the "first frost" happens too soon.



 Lmao----------------- the ONLY thing we plant up here till  June is  PLASTIC FLOWERS 

What the Queen does is plant several nice Huge Wickers baskets of stuff that we put  on the porches UNTIL u can safely put stuff in the ground  . Guess who gets to take them in  the house  last several nites ??


Then she goes' nuts with the various flower beds after Mem. Day    . She  actually each fall pulls up and keeps and regenerates her geraniums each year . Keeps them on tarps in our cellar and damn they thrive and save us $$$$  Shes got the GREEN thumb,  ME  I'm just GRUNT labor


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2009)

a little dew on the cars here..did the big bad frost happen in the north county?


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> a little dew on the cars here..did the big bad frost happen in the north county?



NOT here !!!! it was cold enough for the furnace to kick on but SL River has a Moderating effect


----------



## billski (May 19, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Lmao----------------- the ONLY thing we plant up here till  June is  PLASTIC FLOWERS
> 
> What the Queen does is plant several nice Huge Wickers baskets of stuff that we put  on the porches UNTIL u can safely put stuff in the ground  . Guess who gets to take them in  the house  last several nites ??
> 
> ...



When we lived up north, my father used to try to get ahead of the game by starting everything inside.   Problem was, he was too successful.  He had a freaking vegetable garden in the basement windowsills that was threatening to take over the house.  Something happened, I don't know what but his crops (maybe they were too big to survive indoors in my fathers setup) were a total bust that year.  Maybe it was a thread of eviction or something :-o


----------



## billski (May 19, 2009)

Now I can see issuing frost warnings to farmers, now that is useful, but frustrating.  When I used to work on farms, the produce and apple farmers would try to save their crops, but it was often futile, since the acreage was so large.   In the 70s and 80s, they tried to save fruit trees by putting huge propane-fired warmers in the field, but it was cost-prohibitive.  Nothing worse than seeing an entire season wiped out early.


----------



## Greg (May 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> a little dew on the cars here..did the big bad frost happen in the north county?



I'm not north country, but we had some on the shady north facing sloped sections of the lawn. Wasn't a big deal. Not sure if it made it to freezing or not. The temp was 35 when I got up at around 6:30.


----------



## kcyanks1 (May 19, 2009)

Greg said:


> Normally, I'd be like, "hell yeah," but we just spent a bunch of coin and spent a lot of time planting a bunch of annuals today. Lots of our frost susceptible perennials have also started to grow. :evil:



Back to a default of blue!!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (May 19, 2009)

It was 32 here at 6:30.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2009)

Greg said:


> I'm not north country, but we had some on the shady north facing sloped sections of the lawn. Wasn't a big deal. Not sure if it made it to freezing or not. The temp was 35 when I got up at around 6:30.



compared to east-central PA you are North Country..


----------



## severine (May 19, 2009)

Greg said:


> I'm not north country, but we had some on the shady north facing sloped sections of the lawn. Wasn't a big deal. Not sure if it made it to freezing or not. The temp was 35 when I got up at around 6:30.


Only needs to be 37 degrees for frost according to the news last night.


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 19, 2009)

When I got home at around 1AM this morning it was 29F with a little frost on the windshield.


----------



## Marc (May 21, 2009)

With these hot day time temps... the nights aren't getting as cool.  Rode into work this morning since it was *only* 45 at 5:30 when I left.

Fortunately, everything I've put in the garden so far likes cool weather... brocolli, beets, radishes and lettuce.

Garlic and onion sets just went in as well.

This is going to be a big planting weekend... corn, beans, possbily more onions, might wait another week for tomatoes and peppers.  Bulk of the annuals though.  So much work, so little time.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 21, 2009)

dang..I couldn't do the gardening thing...the amount of time spent planting divided by the value of the vegetables doesn't seem worth it to me..


but good to see alot of people on here getting dirty!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (May 21, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> dang..I couldn't do the gardening thing...the amount of time spent planting divided by the value of the vegetables doesn't seem worth it to me..
> 
> 
> but good to see alot of people on here getting dirty!!!


I really don't enjoy it either...well except for mowing the lawn, because that involves beer.  

My wife really likes to garden and she doesn't give me shit when I tell her I'm going to ski in VT two weeks after she was in a car accident, so I'll garden with her all she wants.:idea:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 21, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I really don't enjoy it either...well except for mowing the lawn, because that involves beer.
> 
> My wife really likes to garden and she doesn't give me shit when I tell her I'm going to ski in VT two weeks after she was in a car accident, so I'll garden with her all she wants.:idea:



lol..I'll never mow another lawn..I did that enough when I was a teenager..I have no interest in doing any work outside of work..


----------



## severine (May 21, 2009)

I'm not a fan of yardwork. Technically, I don't have to do any because we rent and the yardwork isn't our responsibility. But the handyman mows the front lawn maybe 5x a year (does not ever mow the backyard, which is now a forest of weeds), didn't rake last fall at all, and does little else to make the yard look nice. I'm tired of feeling like I can't go outside at my own home and today I actually raked the side yard (the girl upstairs raked the front and back yard back during the fall). The grass is a bit high, but at least the kids were able to play outside for once. It's worth the blister I now have on the palm of my left hand.

I understand homeowner's pride. I do. But I also hated feeling like the house owned me instead of us owning the house. For now, I'm glad we rent. We have a lot more free time this way.


----------



## Marc (May 21, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> dang..I couldn't do the gardening thing...the amount of time spent planting divided by the value of the vegetables doesn't seem worth it to me..
> 
> 
> but good to see alot of people on here getting dirty!!!



It's not simply for the monetary benefit.  I like doing it, I have good land to use, I can cut down on my contributory pollution by avoiding having my veggies transported from California, and I get a much higher quality product if I grow my own... plus much healthier.

No pesticides... all natural fertilizer, and all of the cultivars grown for supply chains are grown for their durability in transport and color retention... not for their taste.


----------



## Greg (May 21, 2009)

I enjoy yardwork. Mostly because it's pretty mindless and the end result is usually very satisfying. I'll never understand those that invest so much money to buy a home and then let their property go to shit. I can only imagine what the _inside _of the house looks like...


----------



## hammer (May 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> I enjoy yardwork. Mostly because it's pretty mindless and the end result is usually very satisfying. I'll never understand those that invest so much money to buy a home and then let their property go to shit. I can only imagine what the _inside _of the house looks like...


I get some satisfaction out of yard work (the lawn sure looks a lot better after a good trim) but I don't have the time/talent/desire to have one of those manicured landscapes...I try to make the front yard nice but there are a lot of backyard areas where I let nature be nature.

And it's not entirely mindless...I just paid $$ to have a large river birch removed from the front of my house.  Didn't consider how aggressive it would be when I planted it. :dunce:


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 25, 2009)

Frost Advisories and Warnings across much of Northern New England, and NH has a statewide Red Flag Warning well!

NE Weather


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 25, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Frost Advisories and Warnings across much of Northern New England, and NH has a statewide Red Flag Warning well!
> 
> NE Weather



Yep we got the red flag warning here tonite  :uzi:-- it figures the  Queen planted a ton of stuff YESTERDAY  and bought more stuff today


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 25, 2009)

Many of my friends in the area spent yesterday finally planting their plants outside..... only to spend today digging therm back up or out buying covers for them!


----------

